# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  داروی شیراز یا ساری ؟

## rahim.mkt

سلام به همه 
دوستان من امسال رتبم خوب شده (به نظر خودم) و دوست دارم که داروسازی بخونم 
خودم شهر گرگان میشینم 
بین شیراز و اصفهان و رشت و ساری موندم که کدومو بعد تهران و شهید بهشتی بزنم
همه بهم میگن ساری برو نزدیکه هر وقت خواستی بیای گرگان میتونی بیای 
ولی ندای درونم ! میگه که برو شیراز d:
نظر شما چیه ؟

----------


## After4Ever

> سلام به همه 
> دوستان من امسال رتبم خوب شده (به نظر خودم) و دوست دارم که داروسازی بخونم 
> خودم شهر گرگان میشینم 
> بین شیراز و اصفهان و رشت و ساری موندم که کدومو بعد تهران و شهید بهشتی بزنم
> همه بهم میگن ساری برو نزدیکه هر وقت خواستی بیای گرگان میتونی بیای 
> ولی ندای درونم ! میگه که برو شیراز d:
> نظر شما چیه ؟


شیراز بهتره ولی ساری نزدیگ تره راحتری

----------


## Byt.

> سلام به همه 
> دوستان من امسال رتبم خوب شده (به نظر خودم) و دوست دارم که داروسازی بخونم 
> خودم شهر گرگان میشینم 
> بین شیراز و اصفهان و رشت و ساری موندم که کدومو بعد تهران و شهید بهشتی بزنم
> همه بهم میگن ساری برو نزدیکه هر وقت خواستی بیای گرگان میتونی بیای 
> ولی ندای درونم ! میگه که برو شیراز d:
> نظر شما چیه ؟


به ندای درونت گوش بده...

----------


## tabrizcity

به قول یکی از دوستان وقتی از خونه دور باشی چه فرقی می کنه 1 کیلومتر یا 100 کیلومتر به هر حال دوری دیگه

----------


## Prison Break

دوست عزیز خب معلومه باید چیکار کنی فقط باید یکم فکر کنی
عقل حکم می کنه جایی که نزدیک تره رو بری. حالا مگه دانشگاه ها چقد فرق دارن؟ نهایت 10 درصد این یکی از اون بهتره

شما قطعا اولویت هات جاهای نزدیک تر باشه

----------


## rahim.mkt

مرسی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rahim.mkt

> شیراز بهتره ولی ساری نزدیگ تره راحتری


خیلی واضح بود !!!!!

----------


## moosoolina

> سلام به همه 
> دوستان من امسال رتبم خوب شده (به نظر خودم) و دوست دارم که داروسازی بخونم 
> خودم شهر گرگان میشینم 
> بین شیراز و اصفهان و رشت و ساری موندم که کدومو بعد تهران و شهید بهشتی بزنم
> همه بهم میگن ساری برو نزدیکه هر وقت خواستی بیای گرگان میتونی بیای 
> ولی ندای درونم ! میگه که برو شیراز d:
> نظر شما چیه ؟


اگر خیلی به خونواده ات وابسته نیستی و برات مشکلی نیست که بیای شیراز، شیراز رو انتخاب کن چون توی اینده ات تاثیر داره(هرچی باشه جزو سه تا دانشگاه اول علوم پزشکی کشوره و فرق میکنه با بقیه دانشگاه ها)

----------


## rahim.mkt

> اگر خیلی به خونواده ات وابسته نیستی و برات مشکلی نیست که بیای شیراز، شیراز رو انتخاب کن چون توی اینده ات تاثیر داره(هرچی باشه جزو سه تا دانشگاه اول علوم پزشکی کشوره و فرق میکنه با بقیه دانشگاه ها)


سلام ، چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین 
دانشگاه شیراز خوابگاه میده ؟ 
اونجوری که من توی google map دیدم دانشکده داروسازی شیراز داخل شهر نیست ، درسته ؟
آیا سطح علمی دانشکده داروسازی شیراز هم بالاست ؟

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rahim.mkt


سلام به همه 
دوستان من امسال رتبم خوب شده (به نظر خودم) و دوست دارم که داروسازی بخونم 
خودم شهر گرگان میشینم 
بین شیراز و اصفهان و رشت و ساری موندم که کدومو بعد تهران و شهید بهشتی بزنم
همه بهم میگن ساری برو نزدیکه هر وقت خواستی بیای گرگان میتونی بیای 
ولی ندای درونم ! میگه که برو شیراز d:
نظر شما چیه ؟


لطفا به ندای درونتون بفرمایید شرایط هر دانشگاه از نظر خوابگاه دولتی و خودگردان  در پیوست دفترچه انتخاب رشته چک بکنند   شاید نتونند از پس هزینه اجاره بالای اصفهان یا ...    که ابته به مجرد ها کم خونه میدن   بر بیاند   خخخ شاد باشید*

----------


## zahra99

دارو شیراز رتبه چند میخاد؟

----------


## bita75

به ندای درونتون گوش بدین و شیراز رو انتخاب کنین.دانشگاه شیراز عالیه و اگه قراره تو شهر خودتون نباشین میارزه این راهو برین

----------


## After4Ever

1300 کیلومتر خیلی راهه به نظرم نمیرزه

----------


## After4Ever

> دارو شیراز رتبه چند میخاد؟



چه منطقه ای؟

----------


## FaMa77

علوم پزشکی ساری دانشگاه خوبیه خیلی از بچه های ساری با رتبه های خوب میرن خود ساری! به نظرم اینکه راهش نزدیک تره خیلی بهتره براتون چون داروی ساری و شیراز اونقدر چشمگیر تفاوت ندارن

----------


## rahim.mkt

> علوم پزشکی ساری دانشگاه خوبیه خیلی از بچه های ساری با رتبه های خوب میرن خود ساری! به نظرم اینکه راهش نزدیک تره خیلی بهتره براتون چون داروی ساری و شیراز اونقدر چشمگیر تفاوت ندارن


مرسی بابت نظرتون

----------


## rahim.mkt

> به ندای درونتون گوش بدین و شیراز رو انتخاب کنین.دانشگاه شیراز عالیه و اگه قراره تو شهر خودتون نباشین میارزه این راهو برین


مرسی بابت نظرتون

----------


## moosoolina

> سلام ، چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین 
> دانشگاه شیراز خوابگاه میده ؟ 
> اونجوری که من توی google map دیدم دانشکده داروسازی شیراز داخل شهر نیست ، درسته ؟
> آیا سطح علمی دانشکده داروسازی شیراز هم بالاست ؟


سلام؛ خواهش میکنم
آره خوابگاه که میدن ولی همونجوری که گفتین یه خرده خارج از شهر هست.
اینکه داروی شیراز هم مثل دندان و پزشکی اش شاخص باشه اطلاع دقیق ندارم ولی بازم از ساری بهتره فکر کنم
انشالا جایی که میخواید و به صلاحتونه رو انتخاب کنید و موفق باشید.

----------


## ayda76

من شنیدم واسه دارو  ساری بین دانشگاه های داخل این ناحیه خوبه...اقای رفیعی گفتن شاید بشناسین

اگه سطح دانشگاه واستون مهمه و با این که ترمی 1 یا 2 بار بتونید بیاید مشکلی ندارید شیراز عالیه....رتبه بندی جدید دانشگاه ها شیراز دومه

مشهد هم سطحش خووبه هم مسافتش قابل قبوله

----------


## rahim.mkt

> من شنیدم واسه دارو  ساری بین دانشگاه های داخل این ناحیه خوبه...اقای رفیعی گفتن شاید بشناسین
> 
> اگه سطح دانشگاه واستون مهمه و با این که ترمی 1 یا 2 بار بتونید بیاید مشکلی ندارید شیراز عالیه....رتبه بندی جدید دانشگاه ها شیراز دومه
> 
> مشهد هم سطحش خووبه هم مسافتش قابل قبوله


آره آقای رفیعی رو میشناسم 
ممنونم از نظرتون

----------


## frog

معلومه که شیراز بهتره من داروی شیراز واصفهان تبریز بالاتر ازمشهد زدم

----------


## asas

> سلام به همه 
> دوستان من امسال رتبم خوب شده (به نظر خودم) و دوست دارم که داروسازی بخونم 
> خودم شهر گرگان میشینم 
> بین شیراز و اصفهان و رشت و ساری موندم که کدومو بعد تهران و شهید بهشتی بزنم
> همه بهم میگن ساری برو نزدیکه هر وقت خواستی بیای گرگان میتونی بیای 
> ولی ندای درونم ! میگه که برو شیراز d:
> نظر شما چیه ؟


چند سال پیش .من با یکی از پزشکهای مطرح شهید بهشتی در مورد موندن یا رفتن از ایران نظر خواستم.جوابش این بود. گفت بنز بهتره ژیان؟ من گفتم بنز.بهم گفت پس چرا سوال میبرسی

----------


## mrj1376

سلام دوست عزیز معلومه ک شیراز بهتره اسم و رسم بهتریم داره البته اگ تبریز قبول شی ک چ بهتر

----------

